
Ask HN: What's the best way to manage passwords within a small company? - untitled36
We&#x27;re a small dev and design firm of 10 people. Currently, we manage our passwords in the worst way possible - we have a single document that everyone has access to, which has all of the logins for the various 3rd-party websites and services that we have accounts for. Obviously, we&#x27;re looking for a better way to do this that is more secure&#x2F;partitioned, yet manageable.<p>Any tools or methods that I should know about?
======
philiphodgen
We have a team of eight. We use LastPass and it seems to work acceptably well.

Password hygiene can be enforced, who has access to which password can be
controlled.

On the other hand . . . data is stored somewhere in the sky, which bothers me.
(Note: I am an uninformed amateur concerned about security).

------
trafficlight
I've been pretty happy with Passbolt so far. We've got it running on a local
server. Groups of passwords are really nice.

------
artpar
Try keycloak (easy to setup and get started) or openam (harder to setup) for
single sign on across services .

------
PaulHoule
Can you give an approximate inventory of the services involved?

------
bartvk
1password of course.

